# spanish diesel prices



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

only a few days left before we head off, with the poor euro i am hoping the dropping prices in oil will save the day.

so any info on current prices of the camper juice would be a great help.

thanks, Paul


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

also any info on the french prices would be good too  

thanks


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

As we left the end of November the price had dropped to €1.02 at some stations but look around as some were still €1.16+


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the oil price has risen by about 20% in the last few days.

Here is a link to some fuel prices.

French fuel

Luxembourg fuel

Russell


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yesterday in Spain price was between .85 and .89


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fuel Price*

Torrovieja .85!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gas oil local about 88-89.7c ltr Eroski Torre del Mar .c d s.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fuel Price*



BIGLAD said:


> Torrovieja .85!


So come early 09 that'll be about a quid then! 

So it depends how long you're going for, Paul.


----------

